# Burlington County, NJ group rides



## MLE (Jul 11, 2006)

I just moved to Mount Laurel from the south and am looking for some riding buddies. Searched a list of NJ bike clubs, but found nothing around Burlington. Anything happening in these parts?


----------



## maddog (Feb 26, 2004)

I think the Princeton Freewheelers have group rides starting out of Bordentown.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I belong to www.PrincetonFreeWheelers.com. July's ride list has A+, A, and B rides from Bordentown. There's also a bike club from Cherry Hill and the link for them is on the PFW's website.


----------



## MLE (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up guys!


----------



## rbaker2778 (Jul 16, 2006)

You can also search the South Jersey Outdoor Club. They have group rides that leave from Lenape Highschool.

By the way, I live in Medford, one town over from you and I am always looking for people to ride with as well. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## FuJiRaCeR19 (Aug 19, 2003)

I live in medford too! I am looking for people to ride with myself, easy way to motivate myself if i have other people pushing me! Looking to ride in the mornings and begin a consistant schedual of riding!


----------



## rbaker2778 (Jul 16, 2006)

if anyone nearby Medford is looking to ride, early mornings or after work, email me directly at [email protected]

I ride at least 5 days a week and am always up for riding with others.


----------



## FuJiRaCeR19 (Aug 19, 2003)

i sent you an email rbaker!


----------



## MLE (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll get up with you guys for sure. I'm waiting for my components to come in from the UK so I can build up my frame. Until then, I don't have a bike  Hopefully I'll be on the road in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## FuJiRaCeR19 (Aug 19, 2003)

cool maybe we can all ride together!


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*two leads*



MLE said:


> I just moved to Mount Laurel from the south and am looking for some riding buddies. Searched a list of NJ bike clubs, but found nothing around Burlington. Anything happening in these parts?



try http://www.tri-countycyclists.org/ and http://www.ocsj.org/ Both have rides starting in Mt Laurel, typically at Laurel Acres Park or Lenape HS


----------

